# In Sink Erator Pro-Circle



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

While I am waiting on my customer, I thought I would post this.

For those who don't know, you can join ISE Pro-circle. Simply take a test and you can be certified. The certification has many benefits, such as extending warranties on certain products, and listing as an installer. 

I think it might help juice up those tough sales, when trying to get someone to "Trade-up" to an Evolution series disposal. 

http://www.insinkerator.com/procircle/index.html

I spent about 30 minutes yesterday getting the certifications, and now my business is listed at the top for my zip-code.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Indie. I just took the ISE course. Now I'm "certified."


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks Indie. I just took the ISE course. Now I'm "certified."



Don't forget to use it to extend warranties, with the products. You should get an email soon, with you new Pro-circle number.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the idea of my company being listed by ISE as a recommended contractor. I'll see if I get some work out of it. Thanks again.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Being able to extend warranties is a good selling point.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We have been certified Pro-Circle members for quite a while now and have received leads from their website.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I got a free hat when I took mine at the supply house. Do they still give them away?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We got hats and a pin too!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Just watching the presentation was beneficial to those selling g. disposals. Insinkerator also sent a package where Mythbusters put the Evolution to the test. Very entertaining and informative.

Definitely helped convince the plumbers of the Evolution's power and value.:thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just wanted to keep it relevant for those who couldn't get on in the day time.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks Indie. I just took the ISE course. Now I'm "certified."


 Me too . Thx !


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Its been awhile since I installed a Badger 5, most of the time I can sell some level of Evolution. I had forgot how loud they are. Got me wondering.

If you have a disposal in your own house, which one is it? Do you even have one in your house, cause I don't?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

3/4 h.p. KitchenAid, probably original to the house.

When it goes, will definitely get the ProEssential to replace it. The ProExcel is a workhorse, but we don't need the extra power because my husband will have a fit if I put everything in that I would like to. 

So, even the Excel wouldn't get a full workout. I like it because it is quieter, much quieter.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

ProEssential is the business! We don't mess with the Compact anymore. Practically the same thing but 6yr warranty on the Essential.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> We have been certified Pro-Circle members for quite a while now and have received leads from their website.


 



Well I'm still waiting to hear from these nitwits...:whistling2: Anybody getting a flood of calls from being a "certified" Insinkerator plumber?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

They have done away with the extended warranty stuff. Now the pro line is automatically extended warranty. Check the papers with your next new disposer.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Had one in my house when I bought it. Tore it out as we can throw away as much organic material as we wish in a separate bin with trash collection every week.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Indie I'm now certified:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Well I'm still waiting to hear from these nitwits...:whistling2: Anybody getting a flood of calls from being a "certified" Insinkerator plumber?


all i got was a hat and a member card..


----------



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm certified now. Thanks for the info. Also, try Sani Flo. They have the same type of deal. You watch a power point. Once your down a rep will contact you to discuss it. I've gotten one lead from the site since I signed up in August. It was a basement bathroom. But, I wouldn't have gotten it it if it wasn't for the Sani Flo site. 

We should put a list of these types of "Free" Lead companies together.
Who's got more of them?


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Rheem . Bradford White. I get about a dozen calls per year for water heaters from Rheem site.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> all i got was a hat and a member card..


 



Same here, all I got was a hat and the member card, but not one call.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, I did get the hat in the mail and listed on the website, nice backlink!

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for the post.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

A good friend of mine who is also a licensed plumber told me about all kinds of online training seminars you can take through ipex. I would imagine the are mostly a bunch of DIYer bull****, but he said he picked up a tidbit of info or two that he was unfamiliar with. I've been meaning to check it out.


----------

